# What would be the best breed for my preferences a Pygmy goat or Nigerian dwarf?



## Tonya (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to the goat world lol, the only herd i have is rabbits.
Here are my preferences: 
1. A breed that is small full grown. 
2. Has kinda long hair so I can groom it. Lol
3. Good with kids & other animals. 
4. I'm wanting to be able breed them to.
Note* I have done a lot of research about how to care for either one of these breeds, I'm leaning more towards the pygmy goats i think their cuties!! I'm not going to be milking them. 
Thank you!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 12, 2016)

I would suggest you get up close and personal with both and decide which breed you like better. Then get close and personal to the one(s) you are considering buying and see how they react to you and you to them before deciding which one(s) are right for you. If you intend to breed them, make sure that the doe and buck are the same breed, and if not, that the buck is the smaller breed, rather than the doe, to help prevent over-sized kids and birthing problems.

Share lots of pics and stories as you proceed (please and thanks) and good luck!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't have goats but have in the past and know many who do. Pygmies overall are very onery, can be escape artists... (any goat can be though ). What is your market like if you're going to raise them, you most likely can't keep them all. Price wise around here pygmies are much less money to start off with but your also will need to price them less. 
If you like to groom animals, have you looked at angora goats? they are also smaller.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 13, 2016)

I have three breeds--Pygmy, Nigerian Dwarf, and Boer.  My pygmy is my love, but she is lazy, eats more than the NDs, and has attitude. She cuddles and is so sweet, but is not as entertaining as my NDs simply because they are lighter and bounce around, while she eats and takes naps.


----------



## imtc (Jan 26, 2016)

Nigerians may be easier for you to sell since they are dairy. And you can usually get more $ for them.  Size wise they are the same


----------



## Horselover (Mar 29, 2016)

I would recommend choosing it for the individual goat, to make sure you like it's personality. That's the only advice I can give as I am also trying to choose a breed.


----------

